# List of USA based Gateway Cart Sellers and return policy



## vze2hhvj (May 8, 2015)

I've complied this list with the most up to date return policies. I've heard nightmare stories on companies that refuse to even exchange given an issues arises.

*3DSGamerWorld.com*
You may apply for a refund by mail [email protected] according to the instructions stated below. Apply for a refund within 24 hours after the goods are received if the items are in the following condition.


*DsFlashcart.com*
All of the items we sell will come with a 1 Month warranty (From the date when you receive the item)

*Modchipcentral.com*
We will exchange it within a 30 day timeframe from when you receive your order

*ModchipsDirect.com* <<Avoid
No Returns, Will Recommend to sell the item to someone as a return policy.

*ModchipWarehouse.com*
If you decide you don't want the item after you have already received it, please contact us and send the item back. We will send you the refund, but not the full amount, and minus the shipping cost, we hope you understand.

*R4depot.com*
We will exchange it within a 30 day timeframe from when you receive your order

*R4flashcart.com*
All of the items we send out will come with one month warranty and exchanges (from the date when you receive the package)

*R4iS.com*
If you decide you don't want the item after you have already received it, please contact us and send the item back. We will send you the refund, but not the full amount, and minus the shipping cost, we hope you understand. 

*USAr4.com*
If the package has been sent out and we can not ask it back, please just contact us when you receive it, and we will send you the return address, you can just send it back, we will still refund it for you, but we may can not do the full refund because we have paid the shipping,  and you will also need to pay the return shipping.

*TheGamerDepot.com*
If you decide you don't want the item after you have already received it, please contact us and send the item back. We will send you the refund, but not the full amount, and minus the shipping cost, we hope you understand.

*wcrepairs.com*
We can only exchange your item for a product of equal or greater value.


----------



## Xenon Hacks (May 8, 2015)

You forgot peachds.com


----------



## ModChipsDirect (May 9, 2015)

Hi

Thanks for started a thread just to spread misinformation

1. Almost ALL of the website you are listed sell from china, they do not ship within the US. I think us (modchipsdirect, and maybe 2 others)
2. We have a 180 day return policy on the gateway if its faulty (thats 6 months!)
3. We cannot exchange goods you ordered if your console is on 9.5 firmware, and your gateway has been opened and used. Our gateway page clearly states this as per our email to you the other day. We don't sell 2nd hand goods, full stop. As soon as you open it and play around with it, we cannot sell it. It either has to stay with you, or if its faulty it goes back to the manufacturer.
4. So out of all the websites you listed about. We have the longest warranty!!!!

I explained this to you via email, but you want to post on gbatemp instead. I told you you could easily sell your gateway using Paypal here on Gbatemp as a tip, but instead you post this thread with inaccurate info.


----------



## Fulcaire (May 9, 2015)

I can vouch for Modchips direct . I ordered my Gateway from them, It first got lost in the mail and they were quick to send a replacement. Replacement that got to me however  the blue card ended up being DOA and did not work. They shipped me a new blue card quick and replied to all my emails. Of course it was bad luck with the USPS screwing my order up (it was ordered around Christmas/new years go figure) but none of it was MCD fault. ModchipsDirect definitely gets an A in my book for customer service and do care for their customers !


----------

